# Fresh Market Salmon/Lox spread/dip



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Fresh Market
Salmon/Lox spread/dip

4-8oz oz Smoked Salmon/Lox, I use a 4oz package.(Chopped)
(2) 8oz cream cheese
4-6oz sour cream…makes it easier to spread. (used what ever I had left)

1oz FRESH chives (chopped)
Optional 2oz Horseradish (I hate horseradish)

Cream the cream cheese and sour cream together. 
Add the Salmon, cream cheese, sour cream, and chives and mix.

Serve on crackers, Melba toast…what ever you choose. Or
Use as a chip dip. Nuke in microwave till creamy, about 20 seconds.


----------

